# tap



## nyyankees (May 14, 2009)

has anyone heard of a TAP-abdominal block? not sure of this block..

thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (May 14, 2009)

It's a transversus abdominus plane block.

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (May 15, 2009)

jdrueppel said:


> It's a transversus abdominus plane block.
> 
> Julie, CPC



Thank you again Julie. You're very helpful.


----------



## nyyankees (May 15, 2009)

*cpt*

Julie-
Can you help point me in the right direction as far as a CPT code? No luck finding that code. 

Thanks..


----------



## missyah20 (May 15, 2009)

We use code 64450 for the TAP block. Hope that helps!


----------



## nyyankees (May 15, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## jdrueppel (May 15, 2009)

nyyankees,

I would need to see the procedural documentation before I could code it. 

Julie, CPC


----------



## mshoeb1 (Nov 26, 2013)

*TAP block*

Yes, i m agreed with 64450.

Shoeb
CPC


----------



## karras (Dec 4, 2013)

I use 64450 for TAP blocks too.

Kim CPC CANPC


----------

